# NY's "only Welsh pub" faces anti-discrimination lawsuit



## agricola (May 7, 2013)

Anyone know any more about this?  Seems unduly harsh

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22430910


----------



## editor (May 7, 2013)

What a ridiculous case.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 7, 2013)

What on earth is special about Welsh pubs that you'd want to export them?


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> What on earth is special about Welsh pubs that you'd want to export them?


*shrug* perhaps it serves Brain's beer and plays nothing but Welsh music?


----------



## editor (May 7, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> What on earth is special about Welsh pubs that you'd want to export them?


Rrraaascist.


----------



## JimW (May 7, 2013)

Subscribes to a rugby channel rather than ESPN soccer?


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2013)

This is stupid.

All they've asked is that prospective candidates have a knowledge of their product.

If a BMW showroom advertised for a salesman "with a knowledge of German cars" no one would bat an eyelid.

The "New York City Commission on Human Rights" sounds like a right bunch of jobsworth wankers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2013)

agricola said:


> Anyone know any more about this? Seems unduly harsh
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22430910


fucking money-grabbing lawyers basically. no grounds whatsoever.


----------



## salem (May 7, 2013)

If what the bar owners said is true, that the advert asked only for people with knowledge of Welsh culture then the general counsel's analogy makes no sense either.


----------



## nogojones (May 7, 2013)

I'm sure it would be easy enough to train up workers who new nothing about Wales fairly easily. A day's Welsh culture training would be enough to be pretend Welsh, well at least for the USA. 

Just look at something like TGI Friday over here. they pretend to be Americans and do a passing job


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 7, 2013)

> "The point is that she posted an ad that is discriminatory because she is expressing a preference for one group of people over another."


Surely that's what every job advert does to one degree or another


----------



## editor (May 7, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I'm sure it would be easy enough to train up workers who new nothing about Wales fairly easily. A q


I imagine most bar NY workers wouldn't be that interested in having the extra work of learning about an alien culture.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2013)

editor said:


> What a ridiculous case.


 
I can see how the NY authorities want to be making the case for equal rights etc., but surely a quick rendition of 'Deliliah' would do for any feasible applicant.


----------



## nogojones (May 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I imagine most bar NY workers wouldn't be that interested in having the extra work of learning about an alien culture.


 
I find most workers who have any sense don't have much interest in work generally. It doesn't stop the bosses from trying to train us though


----------



## nogojones (May 7, 2013)

just stick a dragon on their t-shirt,  get them to say croeso and tell them rugby's like american football without the padding


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2013)

leeks, rain, misery, what more do you need to know?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2013)

don't they have 'irish' pubs in the US?   surely there's precedent there...


----------



## editor (May 8, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't they have 'irish' pubs in the US?   surely there's precedent there...


There's loads of Irish pubs in NYC and it's not unusual to find Irish staff working in them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2013)

apparently, you have to know the words to Fairy Tale of New York before they'll employ ya....


----------



## salem (May 8, 2013)

editor said:


> There's loads of Irish pubs in NYC and it's not unusual to find Irish staff working in them.


 
If it's like the UK there is a very thin line between what is and isn't legal to say and what you can and can't ask a candidate. Of course a lot of people doing the hiring will have a clear idea already on the race/sex/age etc of the person before they even start.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2013)

editor said:


> There's loads of Irish pubs in NYC and it's not unusual to find Irish staff working in them.


 
That's what I thought.

In UK law, I think it's reasonable to ask for "understanding of X culture" or "good level of spoken / written X language" where it's a "genuine occupational requirement" and I can't see an issue with this case. 

Guess it depends what the written / case law is in the US (and of course whether we're being told the full story)


----------



## discokermit (May 8, 2013)

i bet when a new yorker walks in the regulars all start talking welsh and slag them off.


----------



## cesare (May 8, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> In UK law, I think it's reasonable to ask for "understanding of X culture" or "good level of spoken / written X language" where it's a "genuine occupational requirement" and I can't see an issue with this case.
> 
> Guess it depends what the written / case law is in the US (and of course whether we're being told the full story)


It's fairly similar to here. "Job related" and "necessary to operation of the business" rather than GOR. More info here: http://www.eeoc.gov/laws/types/nationalorigin.cfm


----------

